# design an oc for me~ || win 1k btb! [CONTESTANTS READ PAGE 9]



## kaitastrophe (Jun 29, 2015)

so, i see all these people with their ocs, but since i pretty much have not a single creative bone in my body, i decided to do a mini 'contest'... design an oc for me! you'll win 1k btb (1000)!
but of course, i cant just let you go without any pointers/tips! and what's a contest without any rules? so if you're interested, read on! 

* GUIDELINES *

➹no fandom oc's! the purpose of this competition is to be creative! so no fnaf oc's, no my little pony oc's, no fandom oc's!
➹all types of oc's are welcome! furry, anthros, humans, werewolves, ponies, whatever! just make sure to keep it appropiate
➹no oc's with excessive gore please! although physco oc's are welcome.
➹you don't have to write a backstory or anything, although it is appreciated!
really, all you have to do is DESIGN an oc 
➹be creative! if you want to draw the oc, draw it! if you want make a ref of the oc, do it! if you want to make it magical pony/wizard hybrid, then do it! there are no (well, a few) limits! 

*TIPS*
➹i don't really like pony/horse oc's.
➹i like anthros/furries!
➹i definetely do not like mary sue's/gary sue's
➹i like all oc's of any gender/sexuality
➹be creative!

* WHAT I LIKE *
i love magical creatures, such as fairies, centaurs, gryffins, and many others! i also love furries huehuehue c; i am furry trash

* DEADLINE *
the deadline is * Friday, July 17th @ 2:30 P.M. EST *

*CONTESTANTS*
~
CreakySilver
Mints
terrycko
EtchaSketch
russiancars
Sa-chan
CH1NAR
Money Hunter
Haydenn
Naiad
MayorBambie
Kirindrake
xCherryskyx
Mr. Marowak
Cam
Dork
Mango
Mayor Aimi
Beige
Honeygator
ardrey
Cadbberry
FaultyFable
CorgiKnight
gravyplz
lapras
KantoKraze
​anyways, that's all! winner gets 1k btb, or all my btb if i like yours alot! good luck! c;


----------



## CreakySilver (Jun 29, 2015)

ooo! ...What's your favorite color?


----------



## Mints (Jun 29, 2015)

omg dis is gr8
how many oc's can we make?


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jun 29, 2015)

CreakySilver said:


> ooo! ...What's your favorite color?



 my favorite color is purple, but really any pastel/neon colors c; especially pastel yellow, blue, & pink. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mints said:


> omg dis is gr8
> how many oc's can we make?



 i wont put a limit to your imagination! go crazy! make a hundred if you feel like it!


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 29, 2015)

Gonna stalk this or something; might join eventually but no guarantees. UwU I like designing characters! C: Are there any things you really like or anything like that? Might help people focus on your taste <3


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jun 29, 2015)

Kirindrake said:


> Gonna stalk this or something; might join eventually but no guarantees. UwU I like designing characters! C: Are there any things you really like or anything like that? Might help people focus on your taste <3



 really? that'll be awesome c;
also, i already put some 'tips', but i really like magical oc's, such as fairies, centaurs, gryffins, etc. c:
i also like characters that are 'different'.
but really, thats the point of the contest! let your imagination run wild, hue hue c;


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jun 29, 2015)

boop!


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jun 29, 2015)

boop! any entries?


----------



## terrycko (Jun 29, 2015)

My art skills suck, but I will try my best at OC design


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jun 29, 2015)

I'll enterrrr


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jun 29, 2015)

ahh thank you so much terrycko and etchasketch! also, your art skill doesn matter uwu 
ill update the op with different ocs on deviantart that i like, so you can get a taste of what i like and an overall idea ^v^ 

- - - Post Merge - - -

 for some reason i cant see my posts ~v~ anyways, pm me if you have any questions and if i didnt respond to you


----------



## russiancars (Jun 29, 2015)

I'll enter!! This sounds like a lot of fun.
Would you you prefer digital or traditional entries?


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jun 29, 2015)

russiancars said:


> I'll enter!! This sounds like a lot of fun.
> Would you you prefer digital or traditional entries?



 awesome sauce! im ok with both, but digital art is a bit more 'clean' i guess. your choice really c;


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jun 29, 2015)

boop! any more entries? uvu


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jun 29, 2015)

boop!


----------



## Cam1 (Jun 29, 2015)

Do we have to provide art of the OC, or would a description suffice?


----------



## riummi (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm planning to enter >u<


----------



## CH1NAR (Jun 30, 2015)

I think i'll enter this! ^ ~ ^ j'm furry trash too hehehe i already have an idea in mind toooo now i'm excited hehe


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jun 30, 2015)

Cam said:


> Do we have to provide art of the OC, or would a description suffice?



 art is completely optional, although it is appreciated and highly recommended! just make sure youre as descriptive as possible c; 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sa-chan said:


> I'm planning to enter >u<



 yay! c; so excited tor all these entries >u< 

- - - Post Merge - - -



CH1NAR said:


> I think i'll enter this! ^ ~ ^ j'm furry trash too hehehe i already have an idea in mind toooo now i'm excited hehe


 awesome sauce! squee~ we can be furry trash together huehuehe  so excited!!


----------



## Money Hunter (Jun 30, 2015)

already started drawing for this hehuehehe


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jun 30, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> already started drawing for this hehuehehe



 omg thats rrly awesome! squee~ sooo excited


----------



## Naiad (Jun 30, 2015)

If we aren't chosen, are we free to use our design for our own OCs?


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jun 30, 2015)

Naiad said:


> If we aren't chosen, are we free to use our design for our own OCs?


 of course! you can do whatever you want with them afterwards~


----------



## Heyden (Jun 30, 2015)

I'll enter I guess, I'm in the process of making my own OC too


----------



## Naiad (Jun 30, 2015)

pandycake said:


> of course! you can do whatever you want with them afterwards~



Alright, count me in, then :0


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jun 30, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> I'll enter I guess, I'm in the process of making my own OC too


 awesome! woah, i never though so many people would be interested, let alone enter >u<
squee~


----------



## MayorBambie (Jun 30, 2015)

I can try if I get time ;3


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jun 30, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> I can try if I get time ;3



 squeee~ ill sign you up then


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jun 30, 2015)

boop! imma add the pictures/ocs i really like so you can know what i like c;


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jun 30, 2015)

boop!


----------



## MayorBambie (Jun 30, 2015)

OC no. 1 is almost complete~ I had another idea, so i'm doing 2. Do we name the OC, or do you?


----------



## Beige (Jun 30, 2015)

I'd love to do this but I'm so unimaginative haha. Good luck to everyone though!


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jun 30, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> OC no. 1 is almost complete~ I had another idea, so i'm doing 2. Do we name the OC, or do you?



 eek, so excited! also, if you have a name in mind, you can use it! if not, ill name it c; im not very good with names, haha.  or anything for that matter  squee~ 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beige said:


> I'd love to do this but I'm so unimaginative haha. Good luck to everyone though!



 haha, same! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

 boop! with so many contestants, i might make the deadline sooner! july 31st is my brother's birthday...


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jun 30, 2015)

boop!


----------



## CreakySilver (Jul 1, 2015)

My tablet pen is broken as of right now, so I've been traditionally sketching out my ideas for entries. So far I really like two of them! but im gonna wait until I can draw digitally again because i want it to look good


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 1, 2015)

CreakySilver said:


> My tablet pen is broken as of right now, so I've been traditionally sketching out my ideas for entries. So far I really like two of them! but im gonna wait until I can draw digitally again because i want it to look good



Ahh, no worries! Take your time uwu
Also, I'm changing the deadline to *Friday, July 17th @ 2:30 P.M. EST *


----------



## himeki (Jul 1, 2015)

EEP! I'll have to get started!


----------



## Money Hunter (Jul 1, 2015)

Here you go C:



Spoiler: Cuz it's big


----------



## russiancars (Jul 1, 2015)

pandycake said:


> Ahh, no worries! Take your time uwu
> Also, I'm changing the deadline to *Friday, July 17th @ 2:30 P.M. EST *



Ack! Must work more quickly!!


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 1, 2015)

pandycake said:


> Ahh, no worries! Take your time uwu
> Also, I'm changing the deadline to *Friday, July 17th @ 2:30 P.M. EST *



Eep I need t o get cruising! x3

Also, are we able to post one, make another post it later, make another post it again, etc? Or do we have to let them all out at once?


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 1, 2015)

Kirindrake said:


> Eep I need t o get cruising! x3
> 
> Also, are we able to post one, make another post it later, make another post it again, etc? Or do we have to let them all out at once?



You can post them as you finish them! So you dont have to post them altogether 
also, it makes me laugh how you guys are just struggling to hurry up >~<
i hope the deadline doesnt bother you guys

- - - Post Merge - - -



Money Hunter said:


> Here you go C:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cuz it's big



awww, its so cute! >//u//<
im ashamed to be in the midst of such talented artists and have no talent myself >u<


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 1, 2015)

pandycake said:


> You can post them as you finish them! So you dont have to post them altogether
> also, it makes me laugh how you guys are just struggling to hurry up >~<
> i hope the deadline doesnt bother you guys



Naw, it's actually probly better because that way we're not desperate for a whole month waiting for who wins ahaha


----------



## cherriielle (Jul 1, 2015)

I think I'll enter! I'm not too good at coming up with designs, but this might be fun!


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 1, 2015)

Kirindrake said:


> Naw, it's actually probly better because that way we're not desperate for a whole month waiting for who wins ahaha



 true, haha. the winner will most likely be announced the day after the deadline  

- - - Post Merge - - -



xCherryskyx said:


> I think I'll enter! I'm not too good at coming up with designs, but this might be fun!


 awesome sauce! good luck! >//u//<


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Jul 1, 2015)

i'm gonna enter! i'll post the picture in a little while


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 1, 2015)

Mr. Marowak said:


> i'm gonna enter! i'll post the picture in a little while



 yay! wow... I never thought I would have so many entries... >//u//< i feel so special uwu


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Jul 1, 2015)

hey, uh, where do we submit?


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 1, 2015)

Mr. Marowak said:


> hey, uh, where do we submit?


 you can post it here or pm it to me


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 1, 2015)

Not art, but here is a description haha


Spoiler



Name: Cecilia         Age: 10
Appearance: Cecilia is a pixie. She has pastel yellow skin, and pastel blue wings (shaped similarly to butterfly wings)/eyes. She has short light purple hair (like a boy cut) with long bangs swept to the side. She is very skinny and is a medium height. She wears a light purple short sleeve shirt (matching color of her hair). She has pastel pink skinny jeans and wears purple flip flops.
Personality: Cecilia is very girly. However, she is also very mischievous. She loves to play pranks on everybody and loves to see people angry because of her doings. I will leave the rest up to you, and feel free to change anything.


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 1, 2015)

Cam said:


> Not art, but here is a description haha
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



 aww, Cecilia sounds so cute!! >u<


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 1, 2015)

pandycake said:


> aww, Cecilia sounds so cute!! >u<


Yeah, I tried to combine your liking of mythical creatures and your favorite colors together.


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 1, 2015)

Cam said:


> Yeah, I tried to combine your liking of mythical creatures and your favorite colors together.


 eep! ehhh i want to order some art of her so badly >~< she would look so cute as a cheeb. patience ku-chan, patience... only two more weeks!


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 1, 2015)

boooop c;


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 2, 2015)

boooop c;


----------



## Dork (Jul 2, 2015)

hi hello!! i drew u a thing c:
i got kinda lazy so i didn't colour or line it ahah sorry

Her name is Ophelia and she's a fairy i guess?? ahah uhm

Okay so
She's pretty calm but also very fussy and kinda quirky. She believes in following the rules and doing the right thing also she is obsessed with keeping things neat. When she gets frustrated/flustered she puffs her cheeks and ball her fists (very unthreateningly)


Spoiler:  Ophelia!!



 




Her wings are semi transparent pink/yellow gradient
The feather looking thing you see near her ears, ankles and elbows are made out of the same thing as her wings (they look the same)
Her hair is white with a faint tint of yellow and a bit pink on the bottom
Her skin is either like a rlly pastel yellow or like grey/white ish (i wasn't sure)
The whites of her eyes are black and their pupils white
She has freckles like everywhere it's very cute imo
She blushes pastel blue bc why not
She's kinda flat chested also skinny.

Her overall is made out of a very soft light beige fabric and drops as low in the back as it does in the front
The shirt/band thing is yellow
The band on her leg is the same colour as her wing/feather things
Her shoes are yellow like her shirt and they tie back in a bow

Welp if you do like her you can change her personality/look/colours all you want!! (i like her a lot tho so if u dont want her am i allowed to take her back? ;u; )
i really hope you like her tho ♥


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 2, 2015)

@Dork
 omfg that bby is too precious for dis world <3 i love her


----------



## Mango (Jul 2, 2015)

i'm going to enter this later!!


----------



## Pixori (Jul 2, 2015)

Haaaaaah I wanna try but that depends on my ability to sketch something decent out. Let's see how it goes. c:


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 2, 2015)

Yay! ^^ also, BOOP!


----------



## SableShy (Jul 2, 2015)

Spoiler: Some sort of Harpie-Dragon










I figured it'd be more fun for you to define the personality and name yourself.


----------



## Dork (Jul 2, 2015)

pandycake said:


> @Dork
> omfg that bby is too precious for dis world <3 i love her



omg thank im happy you like her aw


----------



## Beige (Jul 2, 2015)

gave it a try anyways! 


Spoiler: i might enter more later but this is all for now











I'm really really really awful with colours, blech.


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 3, 2015)

omfg you guys, you're so talented 
im not playing favorites, and I like ALL your OC's, but so far, the ones that have really peaked my interest is *Dork's*, *Beige's*, and *Honeygator's* c: Eep! Just fifeteen more days...


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 3, 2015)

I'll give this a shot for fun


----------



## Beige (Jul 4, 2015)

Spoiler: so here's a girl









 blue skin for no actual reason





Spoiler:  and here's her during the full moon!









 aah! scary!!





Spoiler: and her regular clothes badly edited onto her were-self









 okay so her regular clothes amy be too busy on her werewolf self but im too sleepy to draw an alternative outfit zzz


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 4, 2015)

Made antoher 


Spoiler



Graham (centaur)
Graham has a medium brown skin, almost the color of a graham cracker (a bit darker). He has pastel pink hair styled in a quiff, and has big, pastel yellow eyes. He wears a v-neck tshirt the same color as his eyes with any design on it (leaving this up to you). His transition from man to horse is very smooth. His fur is the same color as his hair (pastel pink). He does not wear shoes. His tail is the pastel yellow color of his tshirt.


----------



## PacificMayorAlex (Jul 4, 2015)

Nevermind. These people are too good!


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 4, 2015)

Wow, you guys are good 
Also, @PacificMayorAlex, it never hurts to try


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 4, 2015)

Bump for you! I would enter but my OCs... i am at an artist block right now so BUMP FOR CREATIVE PEOPLE


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 4, 2015)

Boop! Thanks @Cadbberry! Imma update the OP now with the new OC's >.<


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 5, 2015)

BOOP!


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 5, 2015)

BOOP!! Still awaiting entries from a few people~ Ask me if you want to know who they are!/if you're one of them!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 5, 2015)

If we had existing OCs that work for this may we enter them?


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 5, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> If we had existing OCs that work for this may we enter them?



Of course! As long as you're not using them that is


----------



## ardrey (Jul 6, 2015)

Decided to give this a shot!



Spoiler: satyr girl











hope you like ; ^ ;


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 6, 2015)

@ardrey omg she's co kwuttt!! c;


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 6, 2015)

BIPPITY BOPPITY BOOP!
man i really want july 20th to come uwuu


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 6, 2015)

BOOP!!


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 6, 2015)

BOOP!!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 6, 2015)

Uh here are a few enteries, if you want them

Links because I deleted the original files sorry, and they need to be copy and pasted to work <3- you can ignore pricing- 



Spoiler:  two pack hipster girl and coffee dog



http://fav.me/d8g2v69





Spoiler: countess woman



http://fav.me/d8jk3zc





Spoiler: twins



http://fav.me/d8nmz6q





Spoiler: Bunny girl



http://fav.me/d8no8if


----------



## russiancars (Jul 6, 2015)

here's one of my three ideas (as to whether i will get to the other two is undecided as of right now)

it's sort of rough! my apologies.

gender is unspecified so you can choose what you want



Spoiler: deertaur


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 7, 2015)

ahhh, such talented artists!! c:
also, bump!


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 7, 2015)

BOOP!!


----------



## cherriielle (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm done mine!
Sorry it's not a fullbody, but if I win (which I highly doubt) I can do a fullbody.
You can choose the name and all that jazz.


Spoiler: shes like a water elf or somthing idk


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 7, 2015)

xCherryskyx said:


> I'm done mine!
> Sorry it's not a fullbody, but if I win (which I highly doubt) I can do a fullbody.
> You can choose the name and all that jazz.
> 
> ...



oh my gosh she's so beautiful 
shhh dont say that who knows you might win hehehe

- - - Post Merge - - -


Ok, so here are the people that said they entered but I haven't heard anything from them/recieved entries:

Mints
terrycko
EtchaSketch
Sa-chan
CH1NAR
Haydenn
Mango
Mayor Aimi

please tell me if I made a mistake >u<
also, if you submitted an entry/entered and you don't see your name on the first page, please tell me


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 7, 2015)

BUMP!


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 7, 2015)

BUUUUUMP!!


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 8, 2015)

BUMPOLICIOUS!


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 8, 2015)

BUMPILILY


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 8, 2015)

I am not listed as a contestant ^3^ but i sent in a few enteries


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 8, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I am not listed as a contestant ^3^ but i sent in a few enteries


Oops, sorry 'bout that ^^
Adding you now


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 8, 2015)

pandycake said:


> Oops, sorry 'bout that ^^
> Adding you now



Not an issue


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 8, 2015)

Yay!
your sig tho omfg


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 8, 2015)

pandycake said:


> Yay!
> your sig tho omfg



You like it


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 8, 2015)

no it scares me >v<
ive never been a fan of fnaf and all my friends at school would say 'hey look K i got something to show you' and then the freaking animatronics would jump in my face. I had to be seperated from class and everything because I couldnt breathe.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 8, 2015)

pandycake said:


> no it scares me >v<
> ive never been a fan of fnaf and all my friends at school would say 'hey look K i got something to show you' and then the freaking animatronics would jump in my face. I had to be seperated from class and everything because I couldnt breathe.



It scares me too, but I like to be scarred <3 don't worry I won't do that to you friend


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 8, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> It scares me too, but I like to be scarred <3 don't worry I won't do that to you friend



good to know uwu
i have this irrational fear of clowns but shhhhh


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 8, 2015)

pandycake said:


> good to know uwu
> i have this irrational fear of clowns but shhhhh



Its ok, I have extreme arachniphobia


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 9, 2015)

BUMP!! ^^


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 9, 2015)

BUMP^^


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 9, 2015)

BOOP!
also, 100th post! yay!


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 9, 2015)

BUMP!! v;


----------



## riummi (Jul 9, 2015)

urk im dealing with art block :c


----------



## CorgiKnight (Jul 9, 2015)

Oooo this looks fun! I'm gonna start on a little something tomorrow for this. c:
I promise you, you'll have your furry trash. :')


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 9, 2015)

CorgiKnight said:


> Oooo this looks fun! I'm gonna start on a little something tomorrow for this. c:
> I promise you, you'll have your furry trash. :')



Eek! SO EXCITED!!
love me some furry trash

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sa-chan said:


> urk im dealing with art block :c


Aaah ok, thank you for letting me know!
Hope you get free of your art block! ^^


----------



## CorgiKnight (Jul 9, 2015)

Hmm, quick question, do you like piercings? If not I'll leave them off this li'l guy, I know some people dislike them haha.


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 9, 2015)

CorgiKnight said:


> Hmm, quick question, do you like piercings? If not I'll leave them off this li'l guy, I know some people dislike them haha.



Im fine with them 
However, im not planning on getting piercings anytime soon hahaha


----------



## CorgiKnight (Jul 9, 2015)

Hahaha, it's funny because I don't have a single piercing myself.. but I do like to draw them! :')


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 9, 2015)

CorgiKnight said:


> Hahaha, it's funny because I don't have a single piercing myself.. but I do like to draw them! :')


Eeep! Cant wait 
Also, may I ask what animal/furry he is? c:


----------



## gravyplz (Jul 9, 2015)

i might enter  it might be fun

- - - Post Merge - - -

"worries it might end before im done"


----------



## lapras (Jul 9, 2015)

I might enter because I'm bored and I doodle a lot idk


----------



## gravyplz (Jul 9, 2015)

i finished my entry, 




- - - Post Merge - - -

its not 100% finished, but i'd do a bunch of touching up if i happen to win (doubt it lol )


----------



## CorgiKnight (Jul 10, 2015)

Your furry trash has arrived! I hope you like him. c:

http://orig03.deviantart.net/a549/f/2015/191/4/c/ject_by_bearsdeceit-d90pdxg.png



Spoiler: Backstory



This is Subject, or just Ject for short. He started life as a small white rabbit in a cosmetics laboratory, where animals would have beauty products tested on them. Ject was the first (and last) test animal to trial a new line of products that used nuclear elements; a controversial ingredient that they hoped would create superior, longer lasting cosmetics. The result? The dyes in the products permanently stained his once-white fur, other chemicals caused horn-like keratin growths to form and replaced his previously fluffy bunny tail with something longer and more reptilian. In short, the testing had mutated him far beyond what the scientists had been expecting. They kept him locked up in the laboratory in order to monitor what they'd created, piercing his nose with a bull nose ring in case he became violent and they needed to restrain him.

Not only had the products changed his physical appearance, but they had altered his mental abilities too. Within days of the mutation, Ject was picking up human language from the scientists with ease, displaying such signs of hyperintelligence that no other animal recorded could match. He became somewhat of a docile pet in the laboratory, with the scientists feeding him from hand, playing with him and teaching him about the world. However, Ject quickly learned that animals were the subordinates in a human-dominated society and resented this. He complied with the scientists, until they started to expect obedience from him and used him for their own entertainment. So one night, he escaped from his cage and trashed the entire laboratory in defiance, before swiftly departing from the facility.

He now resides in the outskirts of the city, hiding away from humans in the forests. Ject has a great mistrust of humans from his early experiences, and much prefers the company of animals. He's incredibly light on his feet and he can deal a heavy blow with his thick tail. Personality-wise, he's pretty mild-natured, but he will not stand for anyone treating him like he's below them. Most of his confrontations with humans end with violence, so he tries to avoid them. Generally, Ject is peaceful and enjoys looking after the wildlife in the forest.


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 10, 2015)

CorgiKnight said:


> Your furry trash has arrived! I hope you like him. c:
> 
> http://orig03.deviantart.net/a549/f/2015/191/4/c/ject_by_bearsdeceit-d90pdxg.png
> 
> ...



Oh my GOSH!
is there more furry trash cuz i want moreee
Ject is so cute!!
And the backstory... It may be the best one YET! 
Good luck!!~
Also, everybody else is added to the contestants list ^^


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 10, 2015)

BUMP ^^;
One more week!


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 10, 2015)

BOOP ^^;
One more week!!


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 10, 2015)

BOOP!!
^^;


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 10, 2015)

BOOP!!
^^;


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 10, 2015)

BOOP!
^^;
I might close entries, since I want everyone to have enough time to finish their drawings and if you join on the 16th at 2 am theres no way you can finish less than 24 hours after >v<
So... *LAST DAY TO ENTER IS TOMORROW, 2:30 PM EST TIME!*


----------



## gravyplz (Jul 10, 2015)

Oo so exciting, i wish my oc was more creative


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 10, 2015)

BUMP!! ^^
So, I was thinking, maybe I should do second and third prizes as well!!
500 btb for second, 300 for third place! How's that sound?
Sadly, that's the highest I cant do >c<
I dont think I can get 2k btb in a week.
Anyways, I'll just have to limit my btb spending!!


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 10, 2015)

BUMP ^^


----------



## gravyplz (Jul 11, 2015)

pandycake said:


> BUMP!! ^^
> So, I was thinking, maybe I should do second and third prizes as well!!
> 500 btb for second, 300 for third place! How's that sound?
> Sadly, that's the highest I cant do >c<
> ...



Thats an awesome idea!


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 11, 2015)

BUMP ^^;


----------



## russiancars (Jul 11, 2015)

omq tomorrow? eek. I suppose that mine will be my only entry, then; hahaha.


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 11, 2015)

russiancars said:


> omq tomorrow? eek. I suppose that mine will be my only entry, then; hahaha.



No, like its the last day to ENTER the contest


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 11, 2015)

BUMP! ^^;


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 11, 2015)

BUMP! ^^;


----------



## gravyplz (Jul 11, 2015)

Thinking of sending another entry of my previous oc, a fullbody with more depth maybe


----------



## himeki (Jul 11, 2015)

NNNNNGGG MAY ENTER ONE OF MY DRAWINGS BUT ITS PROBABLY TOO LATE ;w;


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 11, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Thinking of sending another entry of my previous oc, a fullbody with more depth maybe


Oh ok, that's good!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> NNNNNGGG MAY ENTER ONE OF MY DRAWINGS BUT ITS PROBABLY TOO LATE ;w;


Naaah, its not too late ^^


----------



## himeki (Jul 11, 2015)

Can we enter something tomorrow, or is it the end of entries? It's 1:30 am here, and my PC is downstairs...


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 11, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Can we enter something tomorrow, or is it the end of entries? It's 1:30 am here, and my PC is downstairs...



Forget about the last day to enter 
It was just something I said, but now.... Just disregard the other post.
You can enter something tomorrow!


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 11, 2015)

pandycake said:


> Forget about the last day to enter
> It was just something I said, but now.... Just disregard the other post.
> You can enter something tomorrow!



I'm just gonna say this, for a moment I was scared because I thought you meant that TODAY was the last day to enter, but now I understand you mean the last day to send entries is the last day of the contest. XD Had me worried, ahaha ;v;


----------



## riummi (Jul 11, 2015)

We can still enter right? im confused lol

My Entry: (sorry its really messy, its a rough design)
I started drawing her and im starting to really love her ;u; i kinda wanna keep her to myself :c but...ahh i seriously dont know...maybe i'll design you another one and keep her for myself hehe
(seriously thoh, i might keep her lol)



Spoiler: my kitsune girl <3












Summary:She's quite old (compared to humans)but is one of the youngest kitsune around, so her magic isn't as powerful. (She is also mocked for being clumsy) She takes form as a girl but can shape-shift back into a fox. When she uses her magic powers, her markings glow. She hates dogs.
Possible names: Nuha, Hitomi, 
Personality: Ditsy, Hot-headed
Age: 284 human years


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 11, 2015)

Sa-chan said:


> We can still enter right? im confused lol
> 
> My Entry: (sorry its really messy, its a rough design)
> I started drawing her and im starting to really love her ;u; i kinda wanna keep her to myself :c but...ahh i seriously dont know...maybe i'll design you another one and keep her for myself hehe
> ...



Ahhh shes too cute c:
no shes mine shhh


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 12, 2015)

BUMP!


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 12, 2015)

BUMP! 5 MORE DAYS!!


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 12, 2015)

BUMP!!


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 13, 2015)

BUMP!! 4 MORE DAYS!!
i want this to ENDDD already.


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 13, 2015)

Bumpodoodledoo.


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 13, 2015)

Bippity Boppity BOOP'


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 13, 2015)

Bumpolicious!


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 14, 2015)

Bump! 3 more days!


----------



## Mango (Jul 14, 2015)

HEY IM SO SORRY IM WORKING ON MY ENTRY NOW I TOTALLY FORGOT ABOUT THIS <3


----------



## Mango (Jul 15, 2015)

hhhhhhhHHHH DONE!! click here!


----------



## KantoKraze (Jul 15, 2015)

i hope i'm not too late to enter ; V ;
here's some furry trash for yooou.


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 15, 2015)

@Mango @KantoKraze
Awesome! Such wonderful entries *v*
ALSO...
TWO MORE DAYS!


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 15, 2015)

Bumpilidilydoop


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 16, 2015)

BUMP! THE CONTEST ENDS TOMORROW!!!


----------



## Miele (Jul 16, 2015)

I'll like to enter c:
I'm more comfortable with a description and backstory since I like to write. Where do I send my description?:0


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 16, 2015)

irlghost said:


> I'll like to enter c:
> I'm more comfortable with a description and backstory since I like to write. Where do I send my description?:0



Glad to know you're interested! I'm
A fellow writer too 
You can just PM me the description ans backstory!


----------



## Splendor (Jul 17, 2015)

Can I still enter? OUO I didn't see this earlier QQ
I drew this awhile back. My printer is an all-in-one with a scanner, but it doesn't work. And my camera is really bad so excuse the quality xD



Spoiler: Clicky 








Her wings.




Her face.




Overall.



She's a faerie, I drew her before I saw this post and thought it was a coincidence xD I don't have a digital program sorry :c


----------



## CreakySilver (Jul 17, 2015)

Finally finished! I ended up putting in a lot more effort than I had expected >.< Originally I had planned to only do a design, but then i wanted a backstory and it was going to be short, but then i started writing and... aheh

Sorene is really my main entry, but I've written a bit about the others as well.



Spoiler: About








*Backstory*

Sorene was a regular raccoon, surviving by the skin of her teeth. She grew to be a good age, giving birth to a female when she was one year old and giving birth to a male at two years old.

She met her fate when a cougar snatched her cubs. She tried to save them, but in trying to do so she lost her life as well. Before she would have to leave our world, she grabbed her cubs and darted to inhabit the closest beings in a desperate attempt to stay alive. The closest beings happened to be human... Their bodies shifted to accomodate the new spirits seizing them. What resulted is what you see above.

Her new mind surged quickly, and she felt much more aware of herself than she had when she was a raccoon. Her cubs had been transformed as well, and she felt a strange mix of fear and affection when she looked at her beloved children in the bodies of creatures she had only known as monsters before.

She carried on, becoming nervously aware of the strange world around her. She realized that if she wanted her and her children to survive, she would need to obey the rules of this new place. The first week, they starved, but as she struggled to thrive, she grasped proper etiquette, made some new friends, and learned how to wield the odd life-giving energy they called 'money'.

*Personalities*

_Sorene
Age: 31, human years_
Although she was a rambunctious and unfearing raccoon, as a kind-of human she became more reserved and shy due to the massive culture shock. She rarely speaks more than a few words, for fear of saying something weird. She craves to learn, awestruck by the vast amount of knowledge that most humans take for granted.

She is very loving and protective of her children, them being some of the only things she recognizes from her past life. She will get openly hostile if she feels you are dangerous to them, and adores playing with them and even talking with Alison.

She is a very patient and leisurely person, who likes to take time to enjoy her surroundings, especially loving the scenery and fresh air of nature.

_Alison
Age: 7, human years_
Alison is younger and more impressionable than Sorene, and assimilated human culture fairly quickly. She loves to play on electronic doohickeys, although it is questionable whether she enjoys this because of the way it is intended to be enjoyed, or just because it has flashy lights.

She's fairly energetic and _loves_ to talk. Imagine a normal child, except they had _just_ gained the ability to talk. The things that she says can be rather strange since she doesn't really care about proper human etiquette.

Her favorite person in the world is her mother, and she loves to take walks with her out in the forest to explore. Sorene has to keep a close eye on her, as Alison will often wander off in pursuit of 'adventure'.

_Sam
Age: 1 month_
He's a baby! Needy, sensitive, weak... But unbearably cute.​


​
Well, there it is! I actually don't really want to keep them, since they don't really have a place in any of my stuff. c:


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 17, 2015)

Six hours left! You still have time to turn in all your entries!


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 17, 2015)

15 MINUTES LEFT!!


----------



## riummi (Jul 17, 2015)

eek wait lemme find the file lol

*found it! its a pretty old design xD but if it gets chosen i can make it look nice lol, please dont take the other one i entered ;u;



Spoiler: here


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 17, 2015)

riummi said:


> eek wait lemme find the file lol


Haha, ok ^^
THREE MORE MINUTES!


----------



## riummi (Jul 17, 2015)

**uploaded it btw c:


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 17, 2015)

THE CONTEST HAS ENDED!!!
I WILL ANNOUNCE THE WINNER TOMORROW, AT THE SOONEST, AND MONDAY, AT THE LATEST!!
THANK YA'LL FOR ENTERING!
This thread will stay open for you TALENTED artists to talk and stuff


----------



## CreakySilver (Jul 17, 2015)

Er... Alright ^^ I turned my entry in! l hope the results come soon c: Good luck!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 19, 2015)

bump


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 19, 2015)

AND THE WINNER IS...
*IRLGHOST*!
Thank you all for entering, and ALL your OCs were absolutely terrific!
Although, IRLGHOST went ahead and made his OWN species of mystical animal, a starseed!
It is REALLY creative, and he went the extra mile!
BTB will now be transfered, thank ya'll for entering!


----------

